# Perch pics from Up-ground Reservoir Yesterday.



## carp




----------



## carp

Buddy and I caught 55 perch yesterday from a up ground reservoir in West Central, Ohio.

Minnows under a bobber worked best, but also caught a few on wax worms, and twister tails.


----------



## Shinji

Nice catch. Happen to find a spinning rod up there while fishing?


----------



## carp

No spinning rod found. But i didn't mention what reservoir i was fishing?


----------



## pappasmurf

WHERE IS UP GROUND RESERVIOR IN CENTRAL OHIO


----------



## float4fish

pappasmurf said:


> WHERE IS UP GROUND RESERVIOR IN CENTRAL OHIO


‍♂


----------



## GMH

carp said:


> View attachment 245215


Is it located off of route 257


----------



## Saugeyefisher

pappasmurf said:


> WHERE IS UP GROUND RESERVIOR IN CENTRAL OHIO


He said west central Ohio. Shoot that could be from west-broad all the way to Indiana....

Nice haul carp! Never seen perch with tails before...


----------



## Shinji

carp said:


> No spinning rod found. But i didn't mention what reservoir i was fishing?


Thanks for the reply. I know which reservoir you were fishing because I hit it up last week.


----------



## PapaMike

Marysville reservoir perch are not ready to keep. My bait is longer than most perch there! LOL


----------



## Hook N Book

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice haul carp! Never seen perch with tails before...


Nor with four legs and fur that's able to climb trees. Guess I need to get out more. )


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

PapaMike said:


> Marysville reservoir perch are not ready to keep. My bait is longer than most perch there! LOL


Them You havent fished their long enough then lol.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

There might be some like that in there but they're few and far between. When they netted for a survey in the spring the biggest ones they caught were 7" I heard


----------



## PapaMike

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Them You havent fished their long enough then lol.


Someone probably brought that down from Lake Erie.

According to Wildlife Officials, perch fingerlings were stocked in 2016 and will take about 3 years to mature to a keeper.
Wildlife officials began stocking the reservoir in June with 7,000 perch fingerlings. Shields said they plan to introduce another 77,000 fingerlings this year, along with 3,900 channel catfish.

“They were not catchable-sized fish. Fingerlings are juveniles,” he said.

Shields said it takes about three years for the fish to fully mature. He said there will be opportunities to introduce largemouth bass, sunfish and spawning in the future.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Theh need to put in a bigger predator fish like walleye or largemouth (or even better ) smallmouth bass in there. Because with so many perch they all may become stunted and wont grow over 8". Channel Catfish might help a little but not enough. Plus if you guys didn't know I heard its filled from Mill Creek. So other species could be in there. I caught a small brown Bullhead catfish off the dock ( oops ) with a minnow on bottom. I'm sure there are many other species of fish in there. Also Perch can grow very fast. I have a acre pond full of 12" ers and plus. We stocked them in September 2015, at around 6"-8". Then now all of them are atleast 11" if not 12". With enough food for all them Marysville should grow up fast. And i heard they first stocked it in 2014?


----------



## PapaMike

According to ODNR bulletin, stocking took place in June 2016. 
I spoke with several seasoned fishermen while scouting it yesterday. According to them it's a good way to waste a day and get some sun.


----------



## PapaMike

Why don't you open that pond to us so we can sample it?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

PapaMike said:


> Why don't you open that pond to us so we can sample it?


Haha well i would have to charge ... lol heres some pics


----------



## T-180

If you put fish in the pond at 8" 3 years ago, it's normal for them to be 11-12' by now assuming enough forage for them.
Back to Marysville reservoir ; I heard that there were some bait bucket biologists with their own stocking going on for a few years, especially with perch. Hope they don't introduce predatory fish too soon and let the forage base get well established first. And no chance that those perch get stunted in there regardless of predators or not ; there will be plenty of two legged predators keeping their numbers in check.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I never thought about the two legged predators lol. I just wonder what all those perch are eatting in there. Theres no stocking of fatheads or shiners so they all must be eatting smaller perch then right? They should totally put walleye in there but that probably a far stretched idea. I heard they want it to be a Perch fishery. Which i am happy for but its nice to have a variety of fish to catch. Im sure their are odd balls in there. Just so big gotta find them. Like how i caught a bullhead catfish there, they didnt stock it so how it get in their? Same with the green sunfish x pumpkinseed i caught. Along with all the other green sunfish and bluegills in there. Life truley finds a way !


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I'd love to see pure strain Pumpkinseeds in there. Beatiful fish and i have never caught a full strain one


----------



## PapaMike

The gils and sunfish, along with the bullhead, probably, most likely arrived via Mill Creek pump station.


----------



## ChromeBone

If its filled from a Creek, then you bet there a bunch of chubs and minnows that made their way into the lake, probably sunfish and some catfish. I've caught a 14" jumbo perch randomly out of Antrim Lake before trout fishing. They never stocked those but there some spillage from the Olentangy. I also was there when the state record Saugeye was caught on power bait on the bottom, which too was never stocked.


----------



## ChromeBone

I think early Saturday morning I'm going to stop over there and make some casts before the game, I have not been there yet.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Has anyone tried ice fishing there yet?


----------



## fishslim

Lima area guys


----------



## Shinji

I fished there back in December before it was iced over. Before fishing, I talked to the wildlife officer in charge and I was told they are thinking about stocking some saugeye in that upground and submerging some trees for more structure. Their plans are to make that reservoir a trophy perch spot.


----------



## carp

Ive already seen 12-14" largemouth bass cruising in the water last time i fished it! So they'll get in someway,,, I'm guessing pumped in from Mill Creek. Or someone tossing fish in. or people using live bait and throwing minnows back in water that may contain some other species.


----------



## carp

No ice fishing Marysville Reservoir!


----------



## MDBuckeye

fishslim said:


> Lima area guys


There are some big Erie like perch in some of the Lima reservoirs. Growing up an older gentleman used to seine for crawdads and minnows in the creek behind my house. He would keep the crawdads in a container until the would begin to molt. Then he would go use them at one of the reservoirs and catch big perch, like 12-14" perch. There's a picture floating around FaceBook from some guys who iced quite a few last week up there.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

At Marysville in the summer I caught a Pumpkinseed Hybrid and a Bullhead. Some odd balls I knew they didn’t stock and plenty of green Sunfish around all the rocks. Wonder if any Smallies found their way in yet


----------

